# Ericson 27' as a Liveaboard



## clifgray (May 2, 2016)

So I posted this a couple days ago: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...50985-considering-1979-cat-27-liveaboard.html I was almost sold on that Cat 27' but I went to another local marina after searching all over and found a well equipped and slightly more livable (though potentially slightly less well maintained) Ericson 27'.

Anyway I wanted to give a quick rundown and get any tips on what to lookout for, any quirks of the Ericsons to dig into and any wisdom that y'all care to share. The boat was listed at $9K and I said I would definitely need to be closer to $6K and the owner went ahead and moved the price down to $7K. I think we can meet at $6500. All of the service has bene done by the marina since 1986 and the dockmaster there has been the one to do most of it so he gave me a good rundown on the boat.

Pros:
Running water with clean lines
Roomy head
Clean and well kept wood
Good outboard (2008 Tohatsu 9.8 four stroke, with an optional remote throttle/shift and starter in the cockpit with ~80 hours on it)
Space to stand without hunching
Light/porthole over the shower compartment
Roomy galley with an alcohol oven
Seacocks for the galley and head sinks along with the seacock for the head intake were installed in 2007, the head intake thru hull was also replaced at this time
The boat is set up for 30 amp shore power
Roller furling
Self tailing winches
Two batteries (replaced last November)
Good quality mainsheet traveler

Cons:
Moldy bimini cover and sail cover - but good condition sails and no tears in the covers
2 soft spots in the deck core
Older boat
Hull was last painted in 2012 (but pictures show decent condition then)

Here are some photos: https://goo.gl/photos/fG8iJFQiW477CZ6U8

I'm going to look at it again and sail it tomorrow (Wednesday) morning so any tips before then would be wonderful!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Ericsons are nice boats. However, the soft spots on deck would be a deal breaker for me - very expensive and time consuming to fix. Keep looking, there are plenty of boats out there without soft spots.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ericson has a high quality initial build, and nice interior . . . .the soft spots "for you". May not be an issue as a live aboard first boat etc. as a starter boat I might take a "who cares" attitude . . . I am biased as I have an Ericson 27 and love it . . . .


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

*Before you buy any boat under 30 ft as a liveaboard at least look at the accommodation on a Catalina 30. *

6k will buy a reasonable Catalina with a diesel. eg 1978 Catalina Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

IMHO Cat 30s are the best small liveaboard and great value for money. There are very helpful owners forums and bits are still available from the factory.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Agree with TQA. As a former owner of a C30, it's an amazingly roomy boat. That extra 3' makes a LOT of difference.


----------



## clifgray (May 2, 2016)

@chuck53 and @TQA ah the Catalina 30s are beautiful boats and would definitely be a more comfortable liveaboard but that would mean another 6 months of saving... I suppose it is a good idea. And I have a cheap apartment available to me for the next 6 months but I'm so excited by the prospect of spending the summer on the boat I'm not sure I can wait.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Again, looking at an Ericson 27 and liking it, look around for an Ericson 29 - Much roomier than the 2 feet would suggest, and these too will be available at reasonable prices today.

If you have an alternative for the short term, I doubt you'll regret saving up some more and going to 29-30 feet. There's no shortage of decent candidates out there.


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

I'm a biased E27 owner so FWIW my boat has two deck soft spots that still haven't sunk her in the past 9 years. Maybe some day I'll get around to them. I read that if they bother you to drill a few holes in them and fill with Gorilla glue. Supposedly firms things up. 
Space is subjective, some people live on smaller. I heard some guy took one from SF to Japan and back. Also an E27 can be trailered fairly easy. Ericson also has a very good owners group. Cons, check and rebed (butly) if necessary all stantion bases. Also I'm not a fan of the molded toe rail.


----------



## clifgray (May 2, 2016)

Northeric said:


> I'm a biased E27 owner so FWIW my boat has two deck soft spots that still haven't sunk her in the past 9 years. Maybe some day I'll get around to them. I read that if they bother you to drill a few holes in them and fill with Gorilla glue. Supposedly firms things up.
> Space is subjective, some people live on smaller. I heard some guy took one from SF to Japan and back. Also an E27 can be trailered fairly easy. Ericson also has a very good owners group. Cons, check and rebed (butly) if necessary all stantion bases. Also I'm not a fan of the molded toe rail.


I'm not too worried about the space itself, I'm 23, live by myself in an efficiency apartment, and have more space than I know what to do with in 350 sq. ft. But I suppose I am interested in a couple amenities like running water and a shower that doesn't mold over the vee berth though. Though I have some ideas for rigging up a hanging shower on the bow of the boat and running a little hot water heater from the water tank.

I guess what I am trying to decide is whether or not the boat is worth spending $700 for a haul out + survey and sail (which will take up most of a day on my end) or if I just want to hold on. I'm going to take another look at it today and I'll do my best to inspect it thoroughly.


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

I sail an Ericson, about a foot shorter than the one you are looking at. If your question is related to size, as you have noticed there is headroom over 6' and boats are beamy and feel like much larger boats inside. Without an auxiliary motor and some soft spots, the price seems high. As mentioned above by someone, go to Ericson owner site and ask some questions. I think you can get more and/or better Ericson for that money (obviously, I haven't seen it) or something else as suggested. But size wise, plenty of room for a single guy.
http://www.ericsonyachts.org/infoexchange/forum.php


----------

